# MAC - Bloggers Obsessions - June 2011



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Please place all your *Bloggers Obsessions* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Bloggers Obsessions Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:
MAC Bloggers Obsessions Discussion


----------



## Soeth23 (May 31, 2011)

Temptalia: Jealousy Wakes




  	Shades of U: Sonoran Rain




  	Themakeupgirl.net: Hocus Pocus




  	Makeupandbeautyblog.com: Evolution Revolution




  	Beautybloggingjunkie.com: Sparkle Neely, Sparkle


----------



## annielise (Jun 21, 2011)

Evolution Revolution, Caqui, Sonoran Rain, Nitro:licious 2046, All of My Purple Life












  	Evolution Revolution, Caqui, Sonoran Rain, Nitro:licious 2046
  	All of My Purple Life








  	Evolution Revolution, Caqui, Sonoran Rain, Nitro:licious 2046












  	Evolution Revolution




  	Caqui




  	Sonoran Rain




  	All of My Purple Life




  	Nitro:licious 2046




  	Hocus Pocus, Parisian Skies
  	Jealousy Wakes, Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!








  	Hocus Pocus




  	Parisian Skies




  	Jealousy Wakes




  	Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!




  	Hocus Pocus, Parisian Skies, Jealousy Wakes, Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!








  	Hocus Pocus




  	Jealousy Wakes




  	Parisian Skies




  	Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 22, 2011)

*Nitro:licious 2046 Comparison Swatches*




  	Taken Indoors with Flash
  	From Left to Right: *Nitro:licious 2046, Wicked Ways, Venetian Lustreglass, **Nitro:licious 2046, Wonder Woman, **Nitro:licious 2046*









  	Taken Outdoors
  	From Left to Right: *Nitro:licious 2046, Wicked Ways, Venetian Lustreglass, **Nitro:licious 2046, Wonder Woman, **Nitro:licious 2046*


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 22, 2011)

*Jealousy Wakes vs Surf USA Comparison Swatches*







  	Taken Indoors 
  	From Left to Right: *Jealousy Wakes, Surf USA*








  	Taken Outdoors 
  	From Left to Right: *Jealousy Wakes, Surf USA*


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 22, 2011)

*Parisian Skies Comparison Swatches*








  	Taken Outdoors 
  	From Left to Right: *Parisian Skies, Love Lace, Prankster (From Fafi 2 quad), Waft (From Tone:Grey Quad)*


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 22, 2011)

*Sparkle Neely Sparkle! Comparison Swatches*






  	 		Taken Outdoors 
 	 		From Left to Right: *Tempting, Sparkle Neely Sparkle!, Barbie Beautyburst, Courduroy*


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

l to r :: mac "boys go crazy", mac "all of my purple life", mac "lap of luxury", mac "ban this!", mac "fab freny


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

l to r :: mac "suave intentions", mac "parisian skies", mac "love lace"


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

Swatches taken on NC15 skin (no primer) in daylight (overcast), no flash

  	l to r

  	Sassy Grass
  	Jealousy Wakes
  	Kelly e/s
  	Surf USA


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

l to r

  	Silver Ring
  	Glamora Castle
  	Hocus Pocus
  	Shu Uemura m/e Olive
  	The Family Crest pigment
  	Sisley Stardust


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jun 24, 2011)

Inside, flash
Sonoran Rain, Wicked Ways, Caqui and Kumquat




Inside, flash
Surf USA, Jealousy Wakes, Hocus Pocus




Outside, no flash (of all the days for it not to be sunny here... smh)
Hocus Pocus, Jealousy Wakes, Surf USA


----------



## 0missjones (Jun 24, 2011)

All My Purple Life (natural light no flash) one swipe on lips.


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hocus Pocus & Jealousy Wakes


----------



## liv (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are some swatches of Hocus Pocus and Parisian Skies next to some colors that I thought would give a good frame of reference.  




  	swatched with a finger over UDPP; top to bottom: Swan Lake (MAC Danse), *Parisian Skies, **Hocus Pocus*, Creep (UD Naked), Gunmetal (UD Naked), Diamond Lil (Stila)






  	Same order as above





  	swatched on bare skin with a finger L to R; Swan Lake, *PS, HP*, Darkhorse (UD Naked), Gunmetal (UD Naked), Creep (UD Naked) - Stila Diamond Lil is swatched perpendicular under Hocus Pocus

  	edit--think I've fixed it.


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 25, 2011)

Caqui










  	(sorry for the big pics. not sure how to resize them here)


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jun 25, 2011)

All of My Purple Life [AMPL] over a thin layer of MAC Plum lipliner.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jun 25, 2011)

*Sonoran Rain* (over MAC Boldly Bare lipliner)










*Nitro:licious 2046* (over MAC Cherry lipliner)


----------



## annielise (Jun 27, 2011)

Eyes: Jealousy Wakes and Hocus Pocus





  	Evolution Revolotion




  	Caqui




  	Sonoran Rain


  	Below:
  	All of My Purple Life
  	Nitro:licious 2046


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 28, 2011)

Pictured along with Tarte AZ blush "Blissful"
  	Jealousy Wakes e.s, Hocus Pocus e.s, and Parisian Skies e/s & Nitrolicious l/g




  	L-R: Jealousy Wakes, Hocus Pocus, Parisian Skies





  	Nitrolicious l/g next to Jealousy Wakes e/s


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jealousy Wakes, Parisian Skies, Hocus Pocus, Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution Revolution, Caqui, Sonoran Rain, Nitro-Licious 2046, All of My Purple Life


----------



## lannetkrystle (Jun 29, 2011)

Top To Bottom: Hocus Pocus Eyeshadow, Jealousy Wakes, Sonoran Rain Lipglass


----------



## queen_kitty (Jun 30, 2011)

left to right:  Dark Brown from Wet n Wild Sugarplum Fairy palette, MAC Hocus Pocus, dark silver from Wet n Wild Lust (?) palette, Dark side of Loreal HIP Gilded metallic duo

  	None of these are anything like Hocus Pocus, the integrated shimmer is really lovely in Hocus Pocus.  The blackish gray with gold sparkles from the Gilded  duo is not as pigmented and much more black-based, as well as having the sparkle not being integrated.  As you can see, Hocus Pocus has a lot of multicolor shimmer.


----------



## Lialani (Jul 1, 2011)

MAC Caqui Comparison Swatches (on fair-to-light skin with warm yellow undertones, most likely NC15 on the arm):









  	Top row:
	1 - Avon Sunny N lipstick
	2 - MAC Shy Girl lipstick
	3 - MAC Ravishing lipstick
	4 - MAC Orange Dare Mattene lipstick
	5 - Beauticontrol Sunset Blvd. lipstick
	6 - MAC Cut A Caper lipstick
	7 - MAC Jest lipstick
	8 - Models Prefer Lip Ink (coral, no shade name on tube)
	Middle Row:
	9 - Smashbox Fashion lipgloss
	10 - MAC Ember Glow lipglass
	11 - Dior 297 Sunshine lipgloss
	12 - Scott Barnes Juicey lipgloss
	13 - Napoleon Perdis Ginger lipgloss
	14 - *MAC Caqui lipglass*
	15 - Urban Decay Colin lipgloss
	Bottom Row:
	16 - Chanel Mandarin lipliner
	17 - Scott Barnes See Trhough Pink lipliner
	18 - MAC Creamkiss lipliner
	19 - Stila Mocha Glaze lipliner
	20 - Joan Rivers Apricoti lipliner
	21 - MAC Summerfruit lipliner
	22 - MAC Redd lipliner
	23 - Chanel Rose Honey lipliner
	24 - Body & Soul Riddle lipliner

  	More swatches in a different lighting and product pictures: http://www.celebritymakeupmagic.com


----------



## Lialani (Jul 3, 2011)

MAC Sonoran Rain swatch (numbered as 19) compared to other lip products:









  	Top row:
	1 – Benefit Sunset Blvd. Lipstick
	2 – MAC Orange Dare Mattene Lipstick
	3 – MAC Jest Lipstick
	4 – MAC Cut A Caper Lipstick
	5 – MAC Lollipop Loving Lipstick
	6 – MAC See Sheer Lipstick
	7 – MAC Ever Hip Lipstick
	8 – MAC Coral Polyp Lipstick
	9 – MAC Hybiscus Lipstick
	10 – MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick
	11 – MAC Red Full-Stop Lipstick
  	Middle row:
	12 – Prescriptives Meteor 08 Lipgloss
	13 – Laura Geller Devilish Lip Shiner Lipgloss
	14 – Shu Uemura RD 165 Lipgloss
	15 – MAC Cult of Cherry Lipglass
	16 – Laura Geller Raspberry Lip Stain
	17 – MAC Possum Nose Pink Lipglass
	18 – Hourglass Siren Lipgloss
	19 – *MAC Sonoran Rain Lipglass*
	20 – MAC Bold & Brash Dare To Wear Lipglass
	21 – Urban Decay Colin Lipgloss
	22 – MAC Red Devil Lipglass
	23 – Scott Barnes Whisper Lipgloss
	24 – Models Prefer Lip Ink (coral, no shade name on tube)
	25 – *MAC Caqui Lipglass*
  	Bottom row:
	26 – Chanel 15 Spark Glossimer
	27 – Bare Escentuals Cranberry Sorbet 100% Natural Lipgloss
	28 – Chanel Peony Lipliner
	29 – MAC Sharp Fine Point Lipliner
	30 – Nivea 80 Red Red Lipliner
	31 – Bare Escentuals Wearable Melon Lipliner
	32 – Dior 980 Rubis Red Lipliner
	33 – MAC Redd Lipliner
	34 – MAC Flash-N-Dash Lipstick
	35 – MAC Classic Dame Mattene Lipstick
	36 – Hard Candy Red Eye Lipstick
	37 – MAC Adore It Lipstick (Christmas Collection)
	38 – Yves Saint Laurent 15 Rouge Personnel Lipstick
	39 – Lauren Hutton Medium 01 Lipstick (one side of a duo pencil)
	40 – MAC Ruby Woo Lipstick
	41 – MAC Racy Lipstick (Christmas Collection)

  	Larger images and more photos: http://www.celebritymakeupmagic.com...an-rain-lipglass-swatches-review-comparisons/


----------



## internetchick (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

MAC Parisian Skies & MAC Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!


----------



## Hendrix (Aug 18, 2011)

All of My Purple Life lipglass:


----------

